# Which one doesn't belong?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Can you tell which one is not quite like the other ones?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

oh yes ...the voracious LGD goat.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh how cute! I want a GP!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

#1 has no white .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sblueram6 said:


> #1 has no white .


 :slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

our LGD eats goat chow just like the goats its hilarious!! When we throw in brush/tree limbs she will chew on the leaves and definitely goes after watermelon or other fruits when we have it extra to give goats


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a great picture! (I think the 3rd one doesn't belong - that's the one with a different colored head than body)

Love your feeder btw!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too Cute! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a great pic! should be in a "goat magazine" .... or maybe a "dog magazine"...


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hoss would appreciate those of you didn't point him out as the one that didn't belong, he thinks he is a goat


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Hoss would appreciate those of you didn't point him out as the one that didn't belong, he thinks he is a goat


Okay, then I say they all belong!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

lalala--One of these things is not like the others--lalala :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: Oh that's cute! Made my day!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Randi said:


> lalala--One of these things is not like the others--lalala :laugh:


One of these things just doesn't belong :wink: What nice goats you have there! All 4 of them... :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha thanks. Hoss sure does blend in well doesn't he? Hes not as noticable when he is in with just the does, they are mostly traditionals and about the same size.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:ROFL: What a hoot!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOVE it haha! I saw the pic this morning and it sure brought a smile! Thanks so much for sharing Maggie! Way too cute!


----------

